# Found a new way to mount a dish!!



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I remember my very first dish - a Sony system with two SAT-A3 receivers. I was in such a hurry to try it out, I just "mounted" the dish on a rack of firewood on the back patio. It actually worked that way for a week until I could mount it more permanently.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Vice-Griped™ to the rail of my deck. All winter.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Walmart just called -- they want their shopping buggy back!


----------

